
Engineering NetBSD 9.0 [pdf] - jayp1418
http://netbsd.org/~kamil/AsiaBSDCon/Kamil_Rytarowski_Engineering_NetBSD_9.0.pdf
======
Koshkin
Is there a good comparison of today's state of NetBSD vs. OpenBSD vs. FreeBSD?
Is NetBSD still the most portable OS?

~~~
Libeste
[http://netbsd.org/ports/](http://netbsd.org/ports/)

[https://www.openbsd.org/plat.html](https://www.openbsd.org/plat.html)

[https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/](https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/)

------
kjs3
Interesting. Reminds me I have an MVME machine or two and an SH4 running older
(7.x maybe) NetBSD that I should upgrade since 9.0 apparently supports them.

------
kylek
The abstract in this is really great, a full lineage of the product going back
to 1965. Yet short and concise. Beautiful!

------
pm321
Section 5 would be better with a laundry listing of at least three unrelated
sources observing a security audit at sourceware and runtime level.

